# Free Book! Greenville Seminary Podcast feat. Dr. Joey Pipa



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jun 12, 2013)

If you are like me, you have pressing theological questions (which stands to reason on a theology oriented discussion board) and enjoy free books (the fact that you're breathing OUGHT to prove that.) Well, what if I told you that both of those items could be satisfied in one place? "Not possible!" you'd say. "Too good to be true!" you'd tell me. "Troll!" you'd call me. Not so, friends. I just won a book from Greenville Presbyterian Seminary's bookstore by submitting a question to Dr. Pipa's program, "Confessing Our Hope." He thoughtfully answered my question and I am now free to take from amongst several great offers in the seminary's books store! Jealous? Just go to "http://confessingourhope.com/" and see the guidelines! Then, you might just find yourself the happy owner of one of these gems:

Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms (signed copy)(Dr. Morton Smith)
James Henley Thornwell: His Life and Letters (B.M. Palmer)
The Beauty and Glory of the Holy Spirit (Dr. Joel Beeke and Dr. Joseph Pipa)
The Covenant (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa nad Dr. C.N. Wilborn)
Written for Our Instruction (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa and J. Andrew Wortman)
Confessing Our Hope: Essays Celebrating the Life and Ministry of Morton H. Smith (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa and Dr. C.N> Wilborn)
Sanctification (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa and J. Andrew Wortman)
The Lord’s Day (Dr. Joseph Pipa)
The Confessional Presbyterian (Vol. 8)
Christianity and Competitors: The New Faces of Old Heresy (Dr. J. McGoldrick)
A Short History of the Westminster Assembly (William Beveridge)
The Presbyterian Standards (Francis Beattie)
Did God Create in Six Days? (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa and Dr. David Hall)
A Christian Worldview: Essays from a Reformed Perspective (Edited by Dr. C.N. Wilborn)
How Is the Gold Become Dim: The Decline of the Presbyterian Church U.S. As Reflected in Its Assembly Actions (Dr. Morton Smith)
Essays on the Church of God (John Mitchell Mason)
Notes on Ecclesiology (Thomas E. Peck)
Coming To Grips With Genesis: Biblical Authority and the Age of the Earth (Dr. Terry Mortenson and Dr. Thane Ury)
Warfield on the Christian Life (Dr. Fred Zaspel)
Tributes to John Calvin (Edited by Dr. David Hall)
Reformed Spirituality (Edited by Dr. Joseph Pipa and J. Andrew Wortman)
The Worship of God: Reformed Concepts of Biblical Worship (Terry Johnson, Dr. Robert Godfrey, Dr. Joseph Pipa, Dr. Morton Smith, Rev. BRian Schwertley, Dr. Ben Shaw, Cliff Blair)
Family Religion (B.M. Smith)
Muslims and Christians at the Table: Promoting Biblical Understanding Among North American Muslims (Dr. Bruce McDowell and Dr. Anees Zaka)
The Day of Worship (Ryan McGraw)
Testimony: An Introduction to Christian Doctrine (Dr. Morton Smith)
The Christian Family (Herman Bavinck)
Solid Ground: The Inerrant Word of God in an Errant World (Edited by Gabriel Fluhrer)
The Erosion of Calvinist Orthodoxy (Ian Hamilton)
The Utility and Importance of Creeds and Confessions (Samuel Miller)
The Christian’s Hope (Robert Alexander Webb)
Galatians: God’s Proclamation of Liberty (Dr. Joseph Pipa)
A Pathway to the Psalter (William Binnie)
The Fear of God, 2nd Edition (Arnold Frank)
The Lord of the Sabbath: The Riches of God’s Rest (Keith Weber)
The Westminster Confession of Faith: Study Book (Dr. Joseph Pipa)
The Certainty of the Faith: Apologetics in an Uncertain World (Richard B. Ramsay)
The Relevance of Preaching (Pierre Marcel)
The Soul of Life: The Piety of John Calvin (Edited by Dr. Joel Beeke)
“No One…” : When Jesus Says it, He Means It (J.D. Wetterling)
Words to Winners of Souls (Horatius Bonar)
Creation: 2011 GPTS Annual Summer Institute (2 DVD Set)
Onward, Christian Solders: Protestants Affirm the Church
Pierre Viret: A Forgotten Giant of the Reformation (Jean-Marc Berthoud)
Whatsoever Things are True Classic Discourses on Truth (James H. Thornwell)
On the First Day of the Week: God, The Christian and the Sabbath (Ian D. Campbell)
The Great Exchange: Justification by Faith Alone (Philip H. Eveson)


----------



## Brother John (Jun 12, 2013)

Christopher I heard your questioned answered yesterday while I was blowing leaves off my houses roof... Hope you enjoy your book!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brother John said:


> Christopher I heard your questioned answered yesterday while I was blowing leaves off my houses roof... Hope you enjoy your book!



You know I will! thanks!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jun 15, 2013)

Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms (signed copy) by Dr. Morton Smith comes highly recommended by the Session of Greenville Presbyterian Church [Free Church of Scotland (continuing)]


----------



## Brother John (Jun 16, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms (signed copy) by Dr. Morton Smith comes highly recommended by the Session of Greenville Presbyterian Church [Free Church of Scotland (continuing)]



I second the recommendation! I have a signed copy also. I loved taking Intro to Reformed Theology with Dr. Smith. The Harmony is what I use to read the standards. Great book...


----------

